# Anybody know this drill press?



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Hi, nubie here. My dear old dad has given me his drill press and I'm trying to find out a little about it. I searched for it hi and low on the internet (hoping the get a copy of the operators manual) but can't find the company or anything about it.

Superior Machine Tool, SDP-558, 12" bench top drill press with 5/8" chuck and 1/2 hp motor.

Now it looks just like the craftsman 12" DP but... Yeah, made in Taiwan. (I think it's kinda sneaky how they used that name. "Superior Machine Tool" Seems like I've heard of them somewhere. Hmmm...) But anyway, free is free and I needed a DP so, anybody have an idea where I might find some info on this thing?

Appreciate any and all help,

Cheers


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks like Chicago has one with the same model number, but there's no guarantee it's actually the same.

My guess, based on very little information, is that's probably one of the clones that get built overseas. Some of them are great, some are terrible, and some are good but limited. My philosophy on those tools is not to look too closely, since you'll start finding flaws as soon as you look past "does it work" and "is it useful to me right now."


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a Duracraft drill press which looks like it was made by the same company.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have one just like that except mine is a Buffalo,made in Taiwan, even though the tag says Ft Worth but mine is a floor model, bought in 1979 for $155 still all original, and that thing has drilled a few miles of holes in steel


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is it you need to know?

George


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Hey, thank you amckenzie4; Steve Neul; Catpower; GeorgeC for your replies. Really appreciate it. 

amckenzie4, Suspected it was a clone all along but that's Ok, a little rusty and dirty but it works and I do have a use for it. 

Steve Neul, that is exactly the same drill press as mine. Thanks for the pic. 

Catpower, since yours has drilled a million miles of holes I guess they can't be too bad. 

GeorgeC, what I'm looking for mostly is maintenance info, highest watt/type of light bulb, a parts break down pic would be awesome. Those sort of things. I can use the by gosh and by golly method but that's gotten me into trouble more times than I'd like to admit. :whistling2:

Anyhoo, thanks again to everybody. You're the best! :thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That drill press of mine I bought at HD I think in 1982 for around $150.00. I still have the owners manual somewhere. I just have to find it if it helps.


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Steve Neul said:


> That drill press of mine I bought at HD I think in 1982 for around $150.00. I still have the owners manual somewhere. I just have to find it if it helps.


Hey, thanks. Don't want you to go to any trouble but yes. I'd love to have a copy. :smile3: Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

brads said:


> Hey, thank you amckenzie4; Steve Neul; Catpower; GeorgeC for your replies. Really appreciate it.
> 
> amckenzie4, Suspected it was a clone all along but that's Ok, a little rusty and dirty but it works and I do have a use for it.
> 
> ...



Really for the price it is a real good drill press, after I had it about 5 years I did spend a few bucks and got a better chuck, the OEM chuck had quite a bit of run out but for about $30 it drills like a high end press.

And yes I have drilled tons of holes mostly in steel as it is in my welding shop. The only thing besides the chuck was one time a dirt dauber built a nest inside the head on the gear shaft for the quill, typical deal it built it in the hardest place to get to LOL

It still even has the factory motor, and belt, but the belt is way past due for a change,missing some parts of it but it still runs, I want to get my moneys worth out of it LOL


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have the same machine. Mine is a Dura Craft model. Never had any issues with it. 
I just recently moved it to a new stand. It’s a very heavy machine.


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Catpower said:


> Really for the price it is a real good drill press, after I had it about 5 years I did spend a few bucks and got a better chuck, the OEM chuck had quite a bit of run out but for about $30 it drills like a high end press.
> 
> And yes I have drilled tons of holes mostly in steel as it is in my welding shop. The only thing besides the chuck was one time a dirt dauber built a nest inside the head on the gear shaft for the quill, typical deal it built it in the hardest place to get to LOL
> 
> It still even has the factory motor, and belt, but the belt is way past due for a change,missing some parts of it but it still runs, I want to get my moneys worth out of it LOL


Ha, Ha... thought I was the only one that had those problems. The belt on mine (probable the original) is missing some parts too but still working so... And dirt daubers!?!  Yeah, we got yellow jackets around here. They seem to really like my riding mower. No nests around the blades though. Too bad... zinggg! :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Toolman: "I have the same machine. Mine is a Dura Craft model. Never had any issues with it. 
I just recently moved it to a new stand. It’s a very heavy machine."

Thanks for your reply. Looking forward to many years from mine too. They do weight a ton though don't they.


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Catpower said:


> Really for the price it is a real good drill press, after I had it about 5 years I did spend a few bucks and got a better chuck, the OEM chuck had quite a bit of run out but for about $30 it drills like a high end press.
> 
> And yes I have drilled tons of holes mostly in steel as it is in my welding shop. The only thing besides the chuck was one time a dirt dauber built a nest inside the head on the gear shaft for the quill, typical deal it built it in the hardest place to get to LOL
> 
> It still even has the factory motor, and belt, but the belt is way past due for a change,missing some parts of it but it still runs, I want to get my moneys worth out of it LOL


Ha, ha... yeah, we've got yellow jackets around here. They seem to hang out mostly on my riding mower though. Too bad they don't nest down there by the blades. That would be fun. Crank her up and zing! Bye, bye bees!?! :laughing:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

brads said:


> Ha, ha... yeah, we've got yellow jackets around here. They seem to hang out mostly on my riding mower though. Too bad they don't nest down there by the blades. That would be fun. Crank her up and zing! Bye, bye bees!?! :laughing:


Those damned things build nests in the more obnoxious places

Here in Texas we also have some little wasp that loves to build nests in small cavities like male air hos quick connects, and if you don't catch it before you air up it can blow them into the tool and screw it up


----------



## Maylar (Sep 3, 2013)

I had a nest of white faced hornets fall from a tree in my yard recently. Big thing, about 18" long, probably 250-300 residents. Nasty buggers by reputation, though they never bothered me. Researching them said they pollinate flowers and like to EAT yellow jackets. I was gonna try to relocate the fallen nest away from people, but they were rather insistent that I go away. Ended up killing them with wasp spray.

Now I'm seeing yellow jackets around, never had them before. I hope the hornets come back. Anything that eats wasps is a friend of mine.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

brads said:


> Hey, thanks. Don't want you to go to any trouble but yes. I'd love to have a copy. :smile3: Let me know if there's anything I can do for you.


Here it is.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

pages 5 thru 9


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you again Steve. Really happy to have a manual now. It's full of all the nice, need to know stuff like the bearings on the quill being grease sealed for life, electrical diagram and all the regular maintenance routines. Really appreciate it! :smile3:


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Catpower and Maylar. Holy cow dudes, wasps in your air lines and hornets falling out of the trees. You guys are having way too much fun! :lol:


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

brads said:


> Catpower and Maylar. Holy cow dudes, wasps in your air lines and hornets falling out of the trees. You guys are having way too much fun! :lol:



I was born and raised on a farm in NW Iowa, we had a few wasps,but not that many. I moved to Texas when everything in Iowa was going broke (Including me) in 1980, man there are wasps everywhere here, what they call yellow jackets here are very docile, if you put your hand on one it might sting you. When we built our new house in the back 40 (literally) we had a 9 acre pond dug about 50 feet from our back door. Ponds breed mud daubers, they build nests everywhere and the more they can screw up or make it so hard to dig out they happier they are LOL

There are also some some huge wasps, about eh size of a hummingbird, I have heard them called tarantula wasps, have never been stung by one but have heard thye are wicked when they start stinging


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Catpower said:


> I was born and raised on a farm in NW Iowa, we had a few wasps,but not that many. I moved to Texas when everything in Iowa was going broke (Including me) in 1980, man there are wasps everywhere here, what they call yellow jackets here are very docile, if you put your hand on one it might sting you. When we built our new house in the back 40 (literally) we had a 9 acre pond dug about 50 feet from our back door. Ponds breed mud daubers, they build nests everywhere and the more they can screw up or make it so hard to dig out they happier they are LOL
> 
> There are also some some huge wasps, about eh size of a hummingbird, I have heard them called tarantula wasps, have never been stung by one but have heard thye are wicked when they start stinging


Ok so, you've got a big, big pond (with mud daubers unfortunately) 50 feet from your back door with really big wasps to keep you company. Sounds nice! No but really... wasps the size of hummingbirds!?!  Wow, guess a fly swatter won't help any with them huh.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

I have only seen the big wasps one time it was in Dallas, and I was fixing a leak on an a/c condensor coil, they were buzzing me and the lady of the house had brought me out some iced tea.I asked her what they were she grabbed my arm and pulled me in the house, and it was her that they would really sting the pi$$ out of you


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

I was in Dallas once for a convention. 103 degrees but plenty of sunshine! Kinda thinking Iowa might be better now though. Tarantula wasps... Who'd of thought.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've lived in the Dallas area for the last 44 years and I've never seen one. My place seems to have more wasps than anywhere. I think if there were any around I would have them.


----------



## bstarkey (Mar 24, 2015)

Did some research and found the Tarantula Hawk/Wasp. Lives in Texas and they sting/lay an egg on Tarantulas! Still don't think a fly swatter would help.

Thank you Wikipedia


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Good to know. I saw a tarantula crossing the highway in Forney, Tx once. It's the only time I've seen a tarantula in my area. I think it was probably someone's pet that got away.


----------



## Catpower (Jan 11, 2016)

brads said:


> Did some research and found the Tarantula Hawk/Wasp. Lives in Texas and they sting/lay an egg on Tarantulas! Still don't think a fly swatter would help.
> 
> Thank you Wikipedia


The ones that were buzzing me were a little bigger and the tail section was yellow with black stripes around it, but they called a tarantula wasp so I guess they are cousins LOL

I just live north of you Steve and we have them here, used to live in Granbury and had a lot of them and they would get pretty good sized, one time I was reading the paper and the kids were watching TV, and a huge one was crawling across the wll behind the TV, they didn't even see, guess what was on TV was too engrossing LOL


----------

